# Food choice/issues for a finicky eater



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

My 10 month old miniature Max is a finicky eater as it sounds that some minis are. He is currently between 13-14lbs. and I would like to get his weight up a little since his ribs could use a little more fat. 

I recently switched to to Fromm Four Star Duck & Sweet Potato which I have tested with him as treats and know that he likes and he eats it well. Everything is good except out of the six times that I have fed him this mixed with his current kibble he has thrown up twice.

Both times were after eating a good sized portion about 3/4 cup. I figured he needs about 1-1/2 cups a day to get him to 15lbs. based on his activity level and calories in the kibble.

OK, now the question, is he just eating too much at one time or is he having a reaction to the Fromm kibble? I have seen a little info. on the internet about similar issues with Fromm and wanted to hear from poodle owners. Also I know that Fromm is being fed by people at this forum.

Thanks


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max threw up again last nite. This time is was some white foam. I guess I will keep an eye on him and see what he does the next couple of days.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I don't have any experience with Fromm. I'm so sorry about Max throwing up. Maybe should stop giving him Fromm just now and wait until his condition is stable. I hope he gets well real soon. I know how worry you must be. Hugs!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I know Fromm is a quality food. Beau's breeder sent me home with him as a small puppy with a bag that weighed more than he did. I've never had a problem changing my dog's food, but I've heard that some do. You might want to try 1/4 new to 3/4 old for a while and gradually increase the ratio of new to old. Also sometimes for no obvious reason even if they are eating the same food they've eaten for months, dogs sometimes have digestive upsets. Who knows what tasty treats they may have found in your back yard. Be patient.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

So far so good the couple of days! I think I may need to supplement his diet with something else that he eats a little more aggressive. With two dogs now and the other being a big eater, it is tough to get enough food in a picky eater!

I was considering trying some raw paddies in addition to his kibble and will do some research on this site. He is down a couple of pounds to about 11lbs. but its hard to get an accurate reading without an appropriate scale. Maybe a trip to Good Will for a baby scale!

Hopefully he can add a little weight before winter. Right now he does not have too much margin for error.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an extremely picky eater (mini) as well. She's 4.5 mos and about 7 lbs. What got her eating is nature variety frozen raw medallions. She also likes Stella & chewy freeze dried for on the go. I've recently reintroduced kibble (orijen 6- fish) to supplement raw for financial purpose. She threw it up once, and it was whole pieces of kibble. Is the dog eating too fast and not swallowing?

The dog only eats kibble out of her kong like a fun game (see my recent post about weird way to feed). I'd also suggest a raw meaty bone every few days, no dog can resist that! Hope any of this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Why don't you try transitioning him onto another food and see if he tolerates it better? It may be the food, or it may be him.

The stinkier and meatier the food is, the more dogs are tempted to eat it. Maybe try a fish based diet. They usually smell more.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

msminnamouse said:


> The stinkier and meatier the food is, the more dogs are tempted to eat it. Maybe try a fish based diet. They usually smell more.


Orijen 6- Fish!!! My kibble hater likes it 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

